
A Dirty Pun Tweaks China’s Online Censors - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/12/world/asia/12beast.html?_r=1&hp
======
eli
So... what's it translate to?

~~~
tokenadult
It's a close pun for a Chinese phrase that would be taken to mean "_____ your
mother."

